# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > آموزش: آموزش موتور بازی سازی 3d game studio

## REZAsys

با توجه به اینکه موتور تری دی گیم یکی از مشهورترین موتورهای بازی سازی هست من تصمیم دارم توی این تاپیک آموزش های مربوط به اون رو چه در قالب pdf وچه مستقیم را بدم 
امیدوارم دوستان هم استفاده و هم همکاری لازم رو داشته باشن. :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## REZAsys

خوب این اولین مجموعه آموزشهای فوق العاده ی 3d game هست از کاربران خوب
persian-designers هست
که میتونه خیلی براتون مفید باشه ، ضمنا اگر آموزش مستقیم خواستید بگید من خودم بنویسم :لبخند: 
دانلود آموزشها7مگ
http://www.tebyan.net/download/%D8%A...udio.1364.html

----------


## REZAsys

بفرمایید اینم تو تا pdfداغ از فصل جذاب پنلها :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
http://up.iranblog.com/2161/1269168060.zip
http://up.iranblog.com/2161/1269079049.zip

----------


## REZAsys

سلام اینم آموزش شبیه ساز فیزیک که کاربرد زیادی داره خودتون دانلود کنید متوجه میشید.
http://www.persian-designers.com/ind...0simulator.zip

----------


## لیلی پود

سلام خوبی من اومدم اینجا تا با هم کار رو شروع کنیم.

ممنون میشم اموزش مستقیم و قدم به قدم بزارید تا من یاد بگیرم چطوری از این نرم افزار استفاده کنیم ممنون.

----------


## REZAsys

سلام شما اول اون آموزشها رو مخصوصا فایلpdf اولی رو دانلود کن و بخون اگر مشکلی داشتی بگو.

----------


## لیلی پود

اخه اونا رو 3 ماه پیش دانلود کردم چیزی دستگیرم نشد من می خوام از اول بهم بگی چکار کنم 

ممنون میشم این کار رو بکنید.

----------


## REZAsys

خوب باشه.
شما برای بازی سازی باید ببینید که میخوای چه سبکی بسازی این اولین کاره .
خوب میخوای چه سبکی بسازی؟؟
من که اول شخص رو انتخاب کردم

----------


## لیلی پود

استراتژیک از خدا که پنهون نیست از شما چه پنهون میخوام یه بازی بسازم بازی مثل جنگ های صلیبی یا پر کیفیت تر و بهتر مثل ارباب حلقه ها که خودم میجنگم ولی میخوام بازی هخامنشیان رو بسازم یعنی بازی ایرانی و قدیمی می شه ؟

----------


## REZAsys

ببخشید من با 4ماه تجربه هنوز نمیتونم یه بازیه استراتژیک بسازم بعد شما میخوای بسازی؟؟!!
البته میتونم چون کدهای آماده هست ولی من تا خودم نتونم کد بنویسم  هیچی بلد نیستم!!
به نظر من شما اول برو کدنویسی و مدلسازی یاد بگیر و بعد برو سراغ ساخت استراتژیک.

----------


## لیلی پود

تو کجا می تونم اینا رو یاد بگیرم

----------


## REZAsys

انجمن برای یادگیری زیاده .
مطلب هم همین طور .
همون طور که گفتم شما اون فایل رو مطالعه کن مشکل داشتی یا به من بگو یا parvizamd

----------


## REZAsys

ضمنا من یک مجموعه آموزش3d game هم خریدم اگر خواستی بگو آدرس سایت فروشگاهش رو بدم.
بفرما اینم سایت پرویز جونه توش میتونی آموزش دلخواهت رو ببینی.
http://kazerooncity.ir

----------


## لیلی پود

عضو شدم توش ممنون ببینم چی میشه

----------


## REZAsys

قسمت اول مقاله ی آموزشی 3d game studio که توسط دوست خوبمparvizamd نوشته شده 
امیدوارم استفاده ببرید:
http://parvizb.persiangig.com/3DGS%20T1.pdf

----------


## REZAsys

نکاتی جالب در مورد3d game :
http://www.persian-designers.com/ind...3dgs_notes.rar

----------


## mg_mahyar

http://www.conitec.net/tutorial/tutorial.htm
http://www.conitec.net/tutorial
این برای شروع خوبه دید خوبی به ادم میده 
..................................................  ...............
http://www.softutorials.com/t904/3D_..._3D_GameStudio
زیر بخش کامنت لینکای خوبی داره
اگر میخوای تاپیک رو خودت مدیریت کنی بهم پیغام خصوصی بده من اینو حذف میکنم پستو . نمیخوام سیستم فکری که واسه آموزش داری یه دفعه پاره بشه

----------


## REZAsys

> http://www.conitec.net/tutorial/tutorial.htm
> http://www.conitec.net/tutorial
> این برای شروع خوبه دید خوبی به ادم میده 
> ..................................................  ...............
> http://www.softutorials.com/t904/3D_..._3D_GameStudio
> زیر بخش کامنت لینکای خوبی داره
> اگر میخوای تاپیک رو خودت مدیریت کنی بهم پیغام خصوصی بده من اینو حذف میکنم پستو . نمیخوام سیستم فکری که واسه آموزش داری یه دفعه پاره بشه


نه بابا ولی سعی کن توضیح بیشتری در مورد آموزشها بدی. :تشویق:

----------

